# Esrd



## ddfmee (Mar 11, 2010)

Question:  Do you still code the ESRD 585.6 after a patient has had a kidney transplant?


----------



## gost (Mar 16, 2010)

I think you should only code a level of CKD if the patient still has some level of CKD after the transplant.  otherwise, i would code V42.0, kidney transplant status.


----------

